# gap between floor and baseboard



## tuphdc (Mar 15, 2010)

I went to see a house I like, but in 2 rooms there are gaps between the floor and baseboard. Actually, there is a 1/2 inch gap between the subfloor and wall as well....

Here's a picture: 
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/7080/1000751r.jpg

How difficult will it be to correct this? What are your thoughts on this? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

First of all, it looks like a 1/4" gap. Secondly, it might not even need to be corrected. It would help if you gave some details of the house.
How old is the house?
Who installed the floor molding?
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like 3/8" to me. 

Is that carpeting? Was a carpet with a higher pile replaced with one with lower pile, and thus the gap showing? Is the carpet well up under the baseboard and fluffed up? What is the subfloor - concrete, wood, etc.? Is the gap the same all around? How much will it be evident once the room is full of furniture and such?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

First off, it appears to me that someone used door and window casing as a baseboard!
Secondly, there is no shoe molding to cover the gap!

Shoe molding is relatively inexpensive and easy to install (if you have knee pads).
If the rest of the house is good, I wouldn't pass it by, for this minor flaw!


----------



## tuphdc (Mar 15, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> First of all, it looks like a 1/4" gap. Secondly, it might not even need to be corrected. It would help if you gave some details of the house.
> How old is the house?
> Who installed the floor molding?
> Ron


this is a townhome built in 1978.

i don't know who installed the molding...

my biggest concern is that the floor is sinking....i don't know. I'm sure the inspector will identify that.


----------



## tuphdc (Mar 15, 2010)

vsheetz said:


> Looks like 3/8" to me.
> 
> Is that carpeting? Was a carpet with a higher pile replaced with one with lower pile, and thus the gap showing? Is the carpet well up under the baseboard and fluffed up? What is the subfloor - concrete, wood, etc.? Is the gap the same all around? How much will it be evident once the room is full of furniture and such?


that is carpet.

perhaps there originally was carpet with a higher pile installed....still it looks questionable. 

the subfloor is wood. 

the carpet extends to the edge of the baseboard, not quite under it as you can see in the pic.

the gap is pretty uniform on that one side of the room.

it's pretty evident when your near the wall...


----------

